# Omaha, The Digz Extreme Car Show



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, just posting this up and see who plans on attending. I have been to this event and competing in for the past 2 years and is always full of competitors, spectators and one of the largest shows around for stereo competition. Usually a fun place to hang out, get sun burned (from my previous experiences, lol), and talk with fellow sound enthusiasts. Well 95% are the spl competitors.. lol but hey still nice to meet the few SQ competitors out there and talk. Details are as follows:

Saturday May 15
The Digz
4428 S 140th St · 
Omaha
Gates open at 9:00 am

Omaha Extreme Car Show


----------

